# [LPF] School Days



## sunshadow21 (Sep 23, 2012)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: Mowgli

Start Date: 9/23/2012
Suspended: 1/21/2013
121 days

Players:
Heinrich Schreibersen
 Encounter XP: 568; Encounter GP: 668
 level 5 time xp (42 days x 28 xp) = 1176 xp; level 5 time gp (42 days x 31 gp) = 1302 gp
level 6 - 11/3/12 (14487 starting xp + 300 encounter xp + 1176 time  xp = 15963  xp)
level 6 time xp (79 days x 44 xp) = 3476 xp; level 6 time gp (79 days x 42 gp) =3318 gp
total time xp = 4652; total time gp = 4704
total xp = 5220; total gp = 5372
 Nimiemtioquijuil
 Encounter XP: 568; Encounter GP: 668
 time xp (121 days x 28 xp) = 3388 xp; time gp (121 days x 31 gp) = 3751 gp
total xp = 3956; total gp = 4419

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them    myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of    the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that  their   actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved  in   posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication  with the   DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice      roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling because  some rolls need to be kept secret and it's just plain faster when trying  to roll for a lot of npcs.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the      DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed   the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure   giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time   XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end    of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal  damage,   and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells  prepared.  A   caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use   these slots   normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or  inflict  spells, a   druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared  casters may  prepare   spells in these slots as if   they had left the  slots blank for  the   day, if they are able to do so.    They can go  through the appropriate   spell preparation as if they had   already  rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat     spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet would be  much appreciated in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]11/3/12 Initial Riddles: 600 xp total/300 xp each; 1176 time xp; 1302 time gp; Heinrich levels
11/28/12 Grig: 400 xp total/200 xp each; Ni- 784 time xp, 868 time gp; Heinrich- 1232 time xp, 1176 time gp
1/1/13 Fire Beetle: 136 xp total/68 xp each; Ni- 924 time xp, 1023 time gp; Heinrich- 1452 time xp, 1386 time gp
1/21/13 Game suspended[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2012)

*building thr mini stat block*

"Gutebn Tag, Mein Herr." gesturing to the warrior, the gnome and then himself, The red haired young human introduces those he was in conversation with already. When he introduces the warrior, he first winks at Ni, "Ist das Grünschnabel Krieger, *Elrik*, Recent arrived to Venza. Das Meister der Vorladung,* Ni*, fellow adventurer. Und mein self, Herr Heinrich Schreibersen-Vizard. "

His accent is thick with that of a far off barony.

[sblock=translations *he he har har*]
 Grünschnabel Krieger = greenhorn warrion
 Meister der Vorladung = master of summons
[/sblock]

Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Heinrich
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 13 [17] touch 12 [16] ff 12
 dex +2, bracers +1, [shield spell +4]
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 

*Resistance:* 5 fire

*Current Weapon in Hand:* empty

*Fire jett:* 7/7 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 
 0 level: prestidigitation, Detect Magic , Dancing Lights, acid splash
 1st Level:  Burning Hands(ev,E,*), shield, Burning Hands(ev,E,*)
 2nd level:  Burning hands of acid (A,ev,E), scorching ray (ev,E),  Cat's grace
 3rd Level: Fire ball (**,ev,E),  Fire ball (**,ev,E), Haste 

( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 24, 2012)

The campus of the magic school is easy enough to find, as is the building housing the Reality Machine. As the gnome said, there are a few people who know where to find it. The building is a dome, and the inside is a large flat courtyard seemingly made from a single stone, surrounded by a 2 story ring of offices, classrooms, labs, and various storage rooms. The equipment and power source for the device and safely secured in a very secure basement that lies beneath the entire courtyard. It takes a while to find someone about, but you do eventually find a dwarven wizard in what appears to be the main control room for the apparatus.


----------



## Qik (Sep 26, 2012)

Ni enters the control room and greats the dwarf with a flourish-y bow.  "Good afternoon, gentledwarf.  Myself and my esteemed colleague, Herr Heinrich, have arrived here at the request of Dr. Thaddeus Roustabout to aid him in an unspecified project of his.  I was wondering if you could direct us to the personage with whom we may glean more information about yon project."

[sblock=OOC]Haven't finished leveling Ni yet, but his Diplomacy mod is at least +21 - I'll take 10 on that if possible, for a 31.[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]That will be enough he doesn't immediately kick you out. Still going to be a grumpy cuss, though. No matter of diplomacy will help with that. Will get a response up later tonight after I clear my mind from work and get some supper.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2012)

"Eh, what the bother? Who are you and what are you . . . The gnome sent you for a task but you don't know what? Did he at least have the wits to tell you who to look for or why he thought you may be useful?" The dwarf grumbles when he sees you, looking up briefly before not even waiting for an answer to return to his work.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2012)

"Ghutentag. Das Doctor mentioned somtink about das  Reality Machine? He suggested vee haf skills to assist in project he und associates, such as you, are vurkink on." 

[sblock=if accent is too thick]
let me know and I will tone it down.
"hello. the Doctor mentioned something about the  Reality Machine? He suggested we have skills to assist in a project he and his associates, such as you, are working on."[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2012)

Above post (by calvinmark) reported.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2012)

The dwarf scowled, "Yes, yes, I got that part clearly the first time. The question now is which project and which associates. This isn't exactly a small department and most of us have at least half a dozen projects going at once with different people within the department."


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2012)

Ni frowns.  "Hmmmmmm....I'm sorry to say that Dr. Roustabout did not in fact have the necessary wits to provide us with that detailed information.  As to why he thought we might be useful..."  Ni thinks for a moment.  "When the good, but apparently lacking in wit, doctor approached us, I was enlivening some condensation so as to put out the magical fire of my good friend Heinrich, here.  That seemed to get his attention.  Does that help clarify things at all?" asks the gnome, doe-eyed.

[sblock=OOC]Ni will continue to lay on the charm in order to boost the dwarf's disposition towards us.  I don't expect him to get friendly, but even begrudgingly helpful would be good.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]He did actually[/sblock]

The dwarf just winces when Ni describes what they were doing, "Figures, troublesome pests do have a way of finding each other. If he didn't mention anyone by name, go look around for someone who has time to play 20 questions; I'm busy."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2012)

"He mentioned Dr. Catslove, Ist helpful?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2012)

"About time, it at least gives you a direction to start with. Her office is upstairs and to the right. Just look for anything cats. Her pointy ears should be in the middle of them somewhere." Following the dwarf's seemingly ambiguous directions, you do indeed come across an office door covered in cat this and cat that. It's open and there is a female elf sitting inside at a desk, reading a boook. She does not immediately notice you.


----------



## Qik (Sep 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oops!  My bad on that, ss.[/sblock]

Ni thanks the dwarf for his help and then follows Heinrich out of the room.  When they're alone in the hallway, Ni says, "Sorry about that, Herr Heinrich; putting away facts and recalling them later has never been my strong suit."  They head off to find Dr. Catslove.

Ni knocks politely on the door to her office.  "Excuse me, Dr. Catslove, marm, I don't mean to interrupt your reading and such and such, but we were sent here by Dr. Roustabout to help you with some experiments you are running....?"  The gnome trails off, due to the ambiguity of what they'll actually be asked to do.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Diplomacy (as usual), for 31.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 28, 2012)

She looks up, and unlike the dwarf, beams when she sees you. "Thaddeus? Let's see, which experiment would that be? Did he give you any clues as to which project it may be?" She starts digging through the many piles of paper on her desk trying to figure out which projects he might have been referring to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2012)

"He spechin vith Grog furst."


----------



## Qik (Sep 28, 2012)

Ni nods in confirmation.  "Yes ma'am, yes ma'am, I don't believe that the good doctor was overly specific as to our qualifications or our assignment.  He only stated that he appreciated our devil-may-care attitude.  If it helps, both myself and Herr Heinrich here are magically inclined: the Herr has a knack with fire, and I'm good at bringing out the life in things."  He smiles his cheshire cat smile.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2012)

Strangely enough, "Herr Heinrich" has a matching smile.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 29, 2012)

"Hmm, don't need any fire at the moment, but as long as bringing the life out if things is conjuration and not necromancy, I think we could certainly use your talents. 

A couple of years ago, when our current president took over, he tasked the faculty in this department with giving the students priority to the use of the machine. One of the tasks he gave us to accomplish this was to develop a series of classes regarding the real world applications of the magic that many of our students only usually think of in terms of theorycraft. Well, to say that they have been a hit would be an understatement, and the buzz around the newest one we are developing is particularly high, so we would rather not dip into our usual supply of volunteers to test out it's development process. 

It's titled, roughly, Field Applications of the Summon Spells. We have developed enough of the course to be able to rough out the test, and we would like you to try it out to see how well it reflects activity in the field. It's really simplicity itself; There will be a small library in the middle with a number of doors branching off on the sides. Each pair of students will be assigned one of the doors, through which will be a square room with a locked chest (w/ 4 keyholes) and 3 side "rooms," each a different environment. They will each be given 8 clues corresponding to creatures on the summon monster lists, including a few nonstandard variants, and they will have to solve those clues to identify the creature, and then look for said creatures in their environment to secure 8 keys. They can use the small library, which will be a miniature version of our main one that will contain common references for the conjuration school. They, and their familiars or eidolons, if they should have them, will not be allowed to directly interact with the environment for safety reasons, but rather will be expected to utilize their spells, magical abilities, and research capabilites to manipulate the environment in order to locate, observe, and secure the keys from the target creatures. Once they have all eight keys, they will be given 4 more clues, each one of which pertains to one of the eight creatures already studied, to determine which 4 keys will unlock the safe without triggering the guardians. After they successfully unlock the safe, or defeat the safe guardians in combat, if they don't use the right combination, they will find inside the safe an appropriate reward that reflects their grade, made by one of their fellow students in the other departments of the academy.

Does this sound like something that would interest you if we were to ask you to run through it and see how well it works? We would be sure to include a proper reward in the safe for your time, and offer up our array of student made potions and scrolls for your use as well, up to 500 gp each up front, and a further 500 gp after, for a total of potentially 1000 gp each of such items, in addition to a nice item in the safe for each of you, and some coin as well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2012)

"Necromancy!? Ist Evoced Feuer Schule!" *hock! tooy!* Heinrich dry spits as a curse. It is very apperent that he has no love of necromancy, "Nicht goot das necromancy!! ist Übel!!! Nein Sprechen zee!"

He stands in moody silence,his arms crossed in defiant pride, but he is definitely listening.

"Ah. vee are to test das Maschine? Ni! ist test uf academic! ist uf great honor! Vaht you say Ni?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 29, 2012)

"You're not testing the machine itself, we already know that works. You're testing the new curriculum that will utilize the machine. Although, I suppose technically, every single use of the machine is in some ways testing it's capabilities, so I guess you're not entirely off."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2012)

Heinrich beams


----------



## Qik (Oct 1, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> "Hmm, don't need any fire at the moment, but as long as bringing the life out if things is conjuration and not necromancy, I think we could certainly use your talents."




Ni contemplates this for a moment, and then nods vigorously.  "Yes yes yes, that's what most people call it, 'conjuration.'  I suppose I'm not a fan of that term, really, although I don't mean to quibble, in general, and with an esteemed academic, in particular, since what I do seems to me to rely on the, ah, the, ah, the..._inherent life_ that is already there and implicit in what's around us, but, anyway, yes yes, 'conjuration' it is."  The gnome returns to listening as Dr. Catslove elaborates, with growing interest.

"Fascinating," gushes the gnome.  "Really, truly.  So yes yes yes, I would love to help you test this out.  I have never experienced an, uh, 'simulated reality.'  So please," Ni says, clapping his hands enthusiastically, "let's do it."

"I do have some questions though.  When you say that we 'cannot directly interact with the environment,' what exactly does that mean?  Can I lift a stone, or move a branch, or can my friend Lu - my 'eidolon,' if you will - strike a creature that would do us harm?  What are our limits to interacting?"

"Which itself begs the question: how _real_ is this reality?  How dangerous is it to us?  Are there safeguards?"

[sblock=OOC]Sounds hella fun, ss21.

I've seen a lot of Star Trek in my day, and my thoughts are turning to those episodes where the safeties go off in the holodeck, and Worf takes a bullet or something...[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


what was I thinking . . . . .j/k!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 2, 2012)

"Ah, excellent, it will take a while to set it up all, and of course, you will want a chance to properly prepare, so let us plan for the test first thing tomorrow morning. There are a few forms you will need to sign, mostly disclaimers giving the school legal protections as long as the test stays within it's normal bounds (administration insists on these; there is no getting around it),and the rest are to determine your rough capability level so that we can provide an appropriate level of challenge. 

As for the limitations, while in the environments, you cannot interact with the creatures and they cannot interact with you. The only exception to this is creatures that you summon; you can communicate and interact with them as normal, and they can interact with the creatures in the environment. Magic will have the effects you would normally expect, though, once again, you cannot directly target any creatures other than your summons with your magic, nor will area of effect spells effect any creatures other than those you summoned. You, your familiars, and your eidolons still interact with the rest of the environment (the plants, gravity, etc), as normal, though if anything should happen to shape the environment in such a way as to kill you, the program would be stopped, or in your case, the effect will be removed as if it never happened.

If you trigger the guardians of the safe, it's battle, treat it accordingly; once you have all eight keys the environments will be deactivated at the same time you are given the final clues, so it will be a straight up fight against a reasonably challenging foe in a basic room. If you feel like you are getting in trouble, you can step out into the library, and the battle will be considered over. In the student's case, this will impact their grade; in your case, I promise that you will get paid regardless of the outcome, so really, if it comes down to it, feel free to end it without feeling shame. It's a test run; any result is beneficial to us.  Also, if the guardians would deal a normally fatal blow, the program automatically ends, and the battle is over with you still standing.

Are there any other questions? I apologize for the paperwork, but it is a necessary evil, I'm afraid." She finishes up as she hands both of you a stack of papers she had pulled out of the many stacks of paper on her desk. Each one has a few basic aptitude and general knowledge tests, a basic questionaire about your capabilities, and standard disclaimer forms. It's clear that they take their precautions very seriously. There is also a voucher for up to 500 gp worth of goods from the on campus "store" should you wish to procure some potions or scrolls.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Qik, we need to colaborate on this!


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry folks, busy few days.  Should have some room to post tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2012)

no worries, you said a slow game to start with.


----------



## Qik (Oct 7, 2012)

"First thing tomorrow sounds good!" exclaims Ni.  "As do forms: I had to fill out my share when I first traveled to the mainland, so I know what that's all about."

"Everything sounds good, madam," Ni says with a bow.  "We shall see you tomorrow!"  With that, Ni turns and heads out of Dr. Catslove's office.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the patience, gents.  Still need to finalize Ni's leveling (mostly just settling on a feat, and finishing shopping); cross my heart that I'm working on it.  I blame real life; hopefully my posting will get much better as I adapt to my new work schedule.

Scott: I appreciate the offer to email, but would you mind just discussing in this thread?  It wouldn't ruin any immersion for me, and since it's just the three of us, I don't thikn we have to worry about derailing things for anyone else.

Sounds like the knowledge skills will be pretty important.  Beyond that, I'm not sure what direction to take your spell selection in, besides buffs (for Ni's summons) in case of combat.  Here are a few random thoughts:

- Protection from Evil
- Comprehend Languages (Scroll?  Ni knows a lot, but lacks Abyssal and Infernal; probably won't be needed, but hey, you never know)
- Obscuring Mist
- See Invisibility
- Share Language
- Detect Thoughts
- Invisibility (Ni has it, and I like the idea of both of them disappearing if needed)
- Fox's Cunning (Knowledge skill bonus; might not be worth a spell slot, just a thought).

Some illusion spells might be good, too.  Let me know your thoughts.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 6/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 2/3

Active Magic:
- Summon Monster II - Earth Elemental

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Bear in mind that for most of it, you're not going to be able to directly impact the creatures, and anything done to yourself is going to be limited in usefulness. Spells that effect the environment, not a specific target, are going to be just as important as those you suggested.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2012)

*workbook*









*OOC:*


first, I want to say that bears in my mind are quite disturbing, second, I seem to be thinking on spider climb, lo light vision, dark vision, jump, Mage Hand, reduce or enlarge person, featherfall, knock, dispel magic, Protection from Energy, water breathing. can you suggest any to remove or add Qik?


----------



## Qik (Oct 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]For the most part, that sounds good, Scott.  You might want to lose low light vision and dark vision, since Lu (Ni's eidolon) has dark vision, and since Lu can also fly, we should be good without Spider Climb and Jump (unless you can see a reason that we should be climbing/jumping).  Knock, Dispel, and Water Breathing are great ideas.  Might need Protection from Energy for the guardians, so I think those are good.  Does Heinrich own any masterwork items that add bonuses to Knowledge skills?  It seems like those'll be put to good use here.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

the spells H. has are:
. . . . . hang on a moment here. . . . . 

most of what he has are damage spells: [*bold/itallycs*= damage or meta damage]

```
Level 01                 Level 02               Level 03
* [B][I]Burning Hands[/I][/B] (*,E,ev) * Arcane Lock          * Dispel magic
* [B][I]Chill Touch[/I][/B]            * [B][I]Burning gaze[/I][/B] (E)     *[B][I] Fire ball[/I][/B] (**,E,ev)
* comp lang              * Cat's grace          * [B][I]Flame Arrow[/I][/B] (E)
* Endure Elements (E)    * darkvision           * Haste
* exped. retreat         * [B][I]Elemental Touch[/I][/B]      * [B][I]Lightning bolt[/I][/B] (ev)
* Feather Fall           * [B][I]Flaming Sphere[/I][/B] (E)   * Tiny Hut
* Identify               * [B][I]Scorching Ray[/I][/B] (E)
* Jump [c]               * See Invisibility
* [B][I]Magic Missile[/I][/B]          * [B][I]Spectral Hand[/I][/B]
* [B][I]magic weapon[/I][/B]           * [B][I]Warding Weapon[/I][/B]
* [B][I]piercing scream[/I][/B]
* [B][I]Touch of Fatigue[/I][/B]  
* [B][I]Touch of Gracelessness[/I][/B]
* Touch of the Sea &
* Shield
* [B][I]Break weapon[/I][/B]

( - ) cast through bonded object
(*)   cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**)  cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E)   elemental: flame school
(ev)  evocation
(A)   denotes changed to acid
(&)   takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#)   recalled via pearl of power
[c]   conjuration
```
what i created is a one trick pony! ack!!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 9, 2012)

Which is why you have the chance to buy scrolls and such.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


be back to do that- have an important lunch to go to.
edit: ok, back from the yacht club















*OOC:*


first, I want to say that bears in my mind are quite disturbing,[/quote]
by the way, here is my proof:
[sblock=my proof]


Scott DeWar said:


> April fools day does seem to be close on the horizon. That bears in mind a
> disturbing thought, indeed.






Relique du Madde said:


> Bears in your mind are disturbing thoughts.






Scott DeWar said:


> i have a very disturbed mind. i am an incein jeenyus you know.



[/sblock]



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> second, I seem to be thinking on spider climb, lo light vision, dark vision, jump, Mage Hand, reduce or enlarge person, featherfall, knock, dispel magic, Protection from Energy, water breathing. can you suggest any to remove or add Qik?











			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> sunshadow21 said:
> 
> 
> > It's clear that they take their precautions very seriously. There is also a voucher for up to 500 gp worth of goods from the on campus "store" should you wish to procure some potions or scrolls.
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> have:
> jump
> Mage Hand,
> featherfall
> ...




In answer of my own question, i found Ni's list, bu I am unsure what Ni needs to do to write spells in his list. guess I can read up on summoner . . . . .

any way, i need to double check writing spells again too . . . . .

edit: in answer of my own question, a summoner get and uses spells as a scorcerer, right?

if so, the the scrolls could be read/written 
a: with a dc 15 + spell level
b: 1 hour/ spell level and 
c: written for 10, 40 or 90 gp

there are 3x lev 1, 2x level 2, so 1 full day to read/write
cost: 375 scrolls, 120 to write =495 gp at the university's 'book' store

or, just thinking here . . . . .
trade resist energy to protection from energy
cost increase: +225 gp fo scroll, +50 to write = 770. need 270 from personal, and with cash on hand + sell 1 potion of healing, he can do this.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Summoner is like sorcerer when it comes to learning spells. They get them at their level increases only, but can use scrolls and wands for any on their spell list.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> [sblock=ooc]Summoner is like sorcerer when it comes to learning spells. They get them at their level increases only, but can use scrolls and wands for any on their spell list.[/sblock]




oops, was on an open page while you wrote that.


----------



## Qik (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I think those choices sound good, Scott.  The only one I'd suggest swapping out is Spider Climb, since Lu could always fly Ni somewhere if there's a need.  Unless you see a reason why Heinrich specifically might need to be a'climbin'.

Apologies for the delay.  I'm having a heck of a time settling on a level 5 feat for Ni: nothing seems right.  I'm leaning towards Expanded Arcana (Create Pit), which won't help us here, but might be useful down the road.  Still not happy with it, though.  I also have some gear decisions still to finalize.

If you're okay with it, SS, I say we push ahead to "the next day" - Ni's level 5 skills, etc are all finalized, and the gear won't really have an impact until combat hits.  I'm trying to finalize all my leveling decisions, but in the meantime, we can at least move forward a bit, since it doesn't seem as though we'll immediately be in combat.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Actually, create pit may well prove to be quite useful in trying to indirectly deal with creatures. Right now, I'm waiting to see what, if any, shopping either of you wish to do with the 500 gp advance.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Give me a moment, now that Qik has responded . . . . . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2012)

Heinrich saunters into the schools store and looks to purchase a few things
 purchase here

reduce person leve1; 25 gp <-- not in stock
enlarge person leve1; 25 gp<-- roll = 20+12=32
knock level 2; 150 gp<-- roll = 29
resist energy level 2; 150 gp<-- roll = 23

Heinrich spends the next 5 hours reading and scribing spells into his spell book

scrolls purchased: 325 scribing cost: 90 gp

"Ni, Reduce person not in stock. You wish any scroll in hand, Ja?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Now that Enworld is back up and done with it's headaches, hopefully, I'll go ahead and proceed, you can retroactively finish any shopping.







You show up the next morning and find Dr. Roustabout, Dr. Catslove, and the grumpy dwarf, who gets introduced as Dr. Runehouse waiting for you. There are also several other observers, who are introduced as the actual professors of this series of classes. 

The setup is exactly as they described it. The center courtyard has been seemingly enclosed and a decent sized library fills the middle of it. Along the walls are several doors, only one of which is open. Going in that door, you find a square 30' by 30' room with a safe in the middle (with 4 keyholes, as expected) and an opening on each wall. One leads back to the library, one leads to what appears to be a tropical savannah at dawn (there are water holes and clumps of trees scattered about, but its mostly open grassland), one leads to what seems to be some kind of mystical forest at dusk, and the last leads to a northern scene where the edge of a great coniferous forest meets the edge of an open tundra. Each environment seems to appear to be about 1 square mile, with the door in the very center. As you are taking this all in, 8 lines of text appear on the door of the safe.

 [FONT=&quot]Mighty beast, yet food and prey as well[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Now you see this canine, now you don't[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A light in the dark[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]When danger comes, these creatures dance away from it[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tooth and claw aid this mighty beast survive a harsh land[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Scavenger of the hot wastes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Cold and distant, this creature can sicken any they meet[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]A hunter of the savannah, cunning and patience is this solo artists stock and trade[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]







*OOC:*


All of the creatues come from the level 1 to level 4 summon monster lists, including alternate possibilities. I will allow untrained knowledge checks in this instance as you have the benefit of the library close at hand.






[/FONT]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2012)

*ooc workbook*

another possible: levitate
purchase found in link on post 42
scroll purchase: 150 gp
to write: 40 gp

500 gp used + 105 from personal wealth

 [MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION]: What thoughts do you have?

puzzle:

Mighty beast, yet food and prey as well <--
Now you see this canine, now you don't <-- Blink dog?
A light in the dark <-- Fire beetle?
When danger comes, these creatures dance away from it <--
Tooth and claw aid this mighty beast survive a harsh land <--Lion? Hell hound?
Scavenger of the hot wastes <--Hyena?
Cold and distant, this creature can sicken any they meet <--
A hunter of the savannah, cunning and patience is this solo artists 
 stock and trade <--Cheetah?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2012)

You think that the animals are probably spread out more or less evenly between all three environments; you're pretty sure that it takes a bit of energy to produce them, and they would want to get maiximum benefit from the effort.


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2012)

Ni greets all of the professors rapturously, then heads into the Reality Machine with Heinrich, riding atop his now-winged Lu.

Ni takes in the environment with wide eyes.  "How fantastic to find a fictitious fantasy for engagement!  It's boggling!"  The gnome shakes his head.  Lu looks bored, and none too happy about its new role as transport to Ni.  The gnome doesn't seem to notice, or perhaps, doesn't care to.

Ni closes in on the writing as it appears on the safe, eyes narrowing inspectorially.  "Hmm..." he muses.  "What are we dealing with here?"

[sblock=OOC]I'll get caught up on my shopping/leveling one of these days, I swear.  For now, we'll just roll with Ni's stats as they stand.

Scott: your guesses sound good, especially the blink dog, however, I'm sure we have to solve these IC, not OOC!  I'll roll one Know roll (+ Guidance) for Ni; that'll cover Arcana/Nature/Planes/Religion.  I can roll multiple if you like, but I thought this way was easier for starters.  If we have trouble, we can always see if there's something helpful in the library.

Edit: Ugh, a 4.  Scott, you could roll what Knowledges Heinrich has, and we could count this as Aid Another (although I'm not sure if you can do that retroactively...).[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster I: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 5/5
- 2: DC 18; 3/3

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2012)

In character or out of character doesn't matter much here. You have access to a library that basically makes them one and the same.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically I am approaching this as the library gives your characters the same kind of research capabilities as you the player, while knowledge checks help give hints and confirmation. After a bit of thought and research, you reach the following conclusions:

Mighty beast, yet food and prey as well <-- large herd herbivore of some kind, strong enough that they aren't immediately attacked if caught alone, but not strong enough that predators leave them alone

Now you see this canine, now you don't <-- Blink dog? -- yeah

A light in the dark <-- Fire beetle? -- yeah

When danger comes, these creatures dance away from it <-- this suggests a higher level of intelligence and use of tactics than that of a normal animal, also suggests a creature that tries to avoid combat

Tooth and claw aid this mighty beast survive a harsh land <--Lion? Hell hound? -- suggests a creature near the top of the food chain that has both tooth and claw attacks, harsh land suggests the frozen north environment, it being the most unforgiving to maintain basic survival in

Scavenger of the hot wastes <--Hyena? -- yeah

Cold and distant, this creature can sicken any they meet <-- something that would feel at home in the frozen north that has some kind of attack that can sicken foes

A hunter of the savannah, cunning and patience is this solo artists 
 stock and trade <--Cheetah? -- that or leopard, you aren't really sure which


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


its been a new day, so H. is gonna have different spells. I will post here as wll as change his sheet. I finally have a working playing the game thread, as I got some expert IT help. otherwise, this post is in progress







**What do you want for a stat block?

[sblock=spell info]
0 Level                            
* Resistance     
* Detect Magic   
* open/close     
* acid splash    

 Level 01               
* magic missile
* Feather Fall          
* Burning Hands(ev,E,*) 
* comp lang             
* enlarge person        

Level 02
* Levitate
* Knock
* scorching ray (ev,E)
* Resist Energy

LEVEL 3       
* Fire ball (**,ev,E)
* Dispel magic
* Haste               

notes
( - ) denotes a cast spell   
(*) cast at +1 level (trait) 
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat)
(E) elemental: flame school 
(ev) evocation
(A) denotes changed to acid
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast
(#) recalled via pearl of power 

spells per level:

Level 0:  4               =4
Level 1:  3+1(Int)+1(Fire)=4+1 +1 recallable (pearl of power) 
Level 2:  2+1(Int)+1(Fire)=3+1 +1 recallable (pearl of power) 
Level 3:  1+1(Int)+1(Fire)=2+1
Level 4:  0+1(Int)+1(fire)=0

Firejett 0 of  7 used dc 16
[/sblock]

[sblock=puzzle info
-A-Mighty beast, yet food and prey as well <-- large herd herbivore of some kind, strong enough that they aren't immediately attacked if caught alone, but not strong enough that predators leave them alone

cow/bull?

**Now you see this canine, now you don't <-- Blink dog? -- yeah

**A light in the dark <-- Fire beetle? -- yeah

-B-When danger comes, these creatures dance away from it <-- this suggests a higher level of intelligence and use of tactics than that of a normal animal, also suggests a creature that tries to avoid combat

Kobold/goblin?

-C-Tooth and claw aid this mighty beast survive a harsh land <--Lion? Hell hound? -- suggests a creature near the top of the food chain that has both tooth and claw attacks, harsh land suggests the frozen north environment, it being the most unforgiving to maintain basic survival in

winter wolf? Bear?

**Scavenger of the hot wastes <--Hyena? -- yeah

-D-Cold and distant, this creature can sicken any they meet <-- something that would feel at home in the frozen north that has some kind of attack that can sicken foes

-E-A hunter of the savannah, cunning and patience is this solo artists
stock and trade <--Cheetah? -- that or leopard, you aren't really sure which
[/sblock]

Knowledge skill info:
Knowledge c(Arcana)     12     
Knowledge c(Dngnrng)    9    
Knowledge c(Engnrng)    12    
Knowledge c(Geography)  13    
Knowledge c(History)    9      
Knowledge c(Local)            4      
Knowledge c(Nature)     9     
Knowledge c(Nobility)         4      
Knowledge c(Planes)     9     
Knowledge c(Religion)   4

vV tht is 12 with the aid another Vv


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't forget that they on the summon monster list level 1 through 4 or one of the alternate lists for those levels. Also, a lot of them that most of them you do have tend to either hint at specific abilities or attacks that the creature has.

So far:
? (cow/bull is close; look for a savannah equivalent)
Blink Dog
Fire Beetle
? (Kobold is actually fairly close; clever, avoiding combat whenever possible, not a bad guess, but not on the summon monster list; it occurs to you that given the environments provided and your experiences to date, it could be a fey of some kind, as that would be more likely to be on the list and most fey avoid combat whenever possible)
Grizzly Bear (I'll give it to you; a close examination of the list would have given you the specific type)
Hyena
? (something in the northern environment, has an ability that sickens foes)
Cheetah/Leopard


----------



## Qik (Nov 3, 2012)

As Ni and Heinrich discuss the possible creatures fitting the riddles before them, the gnome variously shifts, paces, scrunches his nose, and rubs his hairless chin.  Lu attempts to swallow a nearby cherry, looking both confused and perturbed when the virtual fruit fails to deliver in the taste department.  After trying and failing to chew on some virtual grass, the eidolon lays itself down with a sigh, dejected.

"Let's see here, 'mighty beast' - Auroch, perhaps?  I've never called on them, but I can see how one could easily enough."

"Hmm, 'sicken.'  Well, I can think of a few beings of the abyss that can magically sicken, but somehow I get the feeling that that's not what we're looking for here," says the gnome, waving around to the more conventional environments around them.

"'When danger comes, these dance away from it'..."  The gnome's eyes squint in concentration, before snapping open as a possibility comes to mind.  "Wait!  A grig...?" he inflects into a question, uncertain as to whether he's correct or not.  The gnome scrambles off into the library, where he retrieves an deceptively dusty book.  The gnome returns, flipping through pages.  "Let's see, let's see, it says here that grigs are forest creatures."  The gnome looks to the opening with the twilight lit forest beyond, and then to Heinrich.  "What say we investigate in there, and solve the rest of these later?  I'd quite like to meet a grig, even a not-real one.  Although..." The gnome trails off, beginning to get caught up in the philosophical trappings accompanying the notion of an unreal fey creature.  Trying not to get too sidetracked, the gnome mounts Lu and heads towards the opening.

[sblock=OOC]To translate: I'd guess the first is an Auroch, and the "dancing away" creature is a grig.  Not sure what the remaining one could be: a dretch can sicken, but the environment isn't right. 

What say we head into the mystical forest, and solve the last one later?[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2012)

Auroch and Grig are correct. If you want, you can start with environments; you know that the only one you don't know is probably the frozen north, so you could easily do either of the other 2.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


 arrrrgh! sorry! been sleepy lazy tired lately. been awake all night for the last two nights.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Trust me; I know the feeling.


----------



## Qik (Nov 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah don't sweat it Scott.  It's not like I've been posting loads or anything.  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]As long as you guys are fine with the pace, I'm not worried. I like the occasional slower paced game. And one final clue on the remaining creature; a sickening ability is probably kind of area effect, as those are far more common than targeted attacks that inflict that particular condition.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 3, 2012)

As they advance towards the gateway, something clicks in Ni's mind.  "Wonder if the sick-thing is a goblin dog?  Those things give the _nastiest_ itch."  Ni looks to Lu and Lu shudders at an unarticulated memory.  Ni looks to Heinrich.  "Lu ran into a goblin dog once.  Not pretty."

[sblock=OOC]That's good to know, ss.  I'm very appreciative of you putting the time in to put this together for me, so I want to make sure you're happy with things.  I'm fine with the pace.  Hopefully things relax on my end a bit relatively soon, and I'm able to post more regularly, but I'm happy with things being leisurely.  

Goblin dog seems a reasonable guess for the last creature.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I agree with the g. dog thang.
edit: right after I posted that I envisioned this scene . . . . .
A hobgoblin walks past the goblin camp and sees a goblindog at a sentry point-

'sup G. Dawg?
Ain't nutin' but a thang esse
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Goblin dog is diseased, not sickened, and besides wouldn't survive long in the frozen north.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

Heinrich moves up and down the shelves, to the balcony to the second level of books, searching across the titles until he finds one.

"Aha! ict fand es!" He climbs down so fast he almost jumps to the floor. He continues by reading and flipping pages furiously until he gets to a page of a flying creature

"Glecias Mephistus Pestulum. Ist known also as *Ice Mephit*!" He exclaims at last.









*OOC:*


Sorry Boss Sunshadow21, I have been doing the wrong kind of searches for these critters. That is what took so long.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not a problem; it was definitely not an easy one to solve, as many of the conditions are very similar in nature; half the fun with the riddles was finding little things like that to highlight. Now the real fun part begins; figuring out how to get the keys from all of these critters.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
Initial Riddles CR 2 600 xp total/300 xp each[/sblock]

Heinrich leveled up. I would recommend some indirect spells, as combat is not going to be a very solid option for some of these creatures.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

"So, ist das vee haf:

Mighty beast, yet food and prey as well
*Auroc*
Now you see this canine, now you don't
*blink dog*
A light in the dark
*Firebeetle*
When danger comes, these creatures dance away from it
*grig*
Tooth and claw aid this mighty beast survive a harsh land
*Grizzly Bear*
Scavenger of the hot wastes
*Hyena*
Cold and distant, this creature can sicken any they meet
*ice mephit*
A hunter of the savannah, cunning and patience is this solo artists stock and trade
*Cheetah/Leopard*

Now, do vee defeat in battle or talk them to give up das key?", muses Heinrich out loud.


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2012)

Halting Lu in their premature strolling towards the door, Ni considers Heinrich's question.  "Well, there will have to be some indirect i.e. nonverbal communication involved, at the very least, since I can't talk to many animals much in a day, unfortunately."  The gnome frowns at this.  "Still, at least some conversation will be possible with the animals, and with those creatures that talk, I'd prefer to talk first."  Ni brandishes his oversized grin.  "After all, I am a connoisseur of conversation, if I do say so myself, which I do, of course, because I just did."  Lu rolls its eyes visibly.  Ni doesn't seem to notice.  "But starting with a grig - in here - might be good, since they're supposed to be reasonable creatures, from what I've heard."  Ni jerks his thumb towards the entrance to the magical forest.

[sblock=OOC]Sounds good.  I vote that we press on into the magical forest environment.[/sblock]










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2012)

You enter the forest environment, and the light shines through the gaps of the canopy above onto the sparse brush and grass that covers the ground. It becomes clear that the first challenge is going to be finding a grig in this tangled mess of trees and clearings.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

"Grig are fey. Fey are unpredictable, therefore only tenuously reasonable. Use caution, Ni. Come, we go to enchanted forest."


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2012)

Ni smiles mischievously.  "I must confess to being quite fond of the prospect of dealing with a creature with tenuous reason.  But I appreciate your concern, Herr Heinrich."

Appreciating the vividness of the Reality Machine's illusion, Ni and Lu peer among the branches and look for clues as to the grig's natural habitat.  Ni regularly taps out a small incantation as they search and ponder.

[sblock=OOC]Know (Nature) is for clues as to the grig's habitat that would help us locate one.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

Heinrich looks about and applies what ever helpful comments he knows of.
aid another


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2012)

Grigs tend to make their homes in thick woods alongside rolling hills, often near bodies of water. In every grig community may be found a clearing where the group observes the moon during its many lunar holidays.









*OOC:*


You don't really see much from where you're at. Survival rolls would be what you need to find to locate a promising location.


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2012)

Ni describes the kind of habitat that they're looking for, and asks Lu if he can lead the way towards one.  Lu reluctantly tries to comply, still a bit grumpy at being surrounded by all this luscious foliage that he can't munch on.  Ni tries to help, but he's still thinking about grig irrationality and the phenomenal extent of the illusion which surrounds them.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2012)

Despite his reluctance, Lu is able to find a promising spot along a brook where there is a small waterfall created as it comes down out of the hills.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2012)

"So, now vhat?"


----------



## Qik (Nov 11, 2012)

Ni tosses Lu a bit of dried fruit in thanks for his dutiful search, which the eidolon munches down happily.  The gnome shrugs at Heinrich.  "Now we introduce ourselves, herr."

Cupping his hands, the gnome calls out, "Uhm, hello, grigs?  Any creature home?  We were hoping we could have a little conversation with you all, if you please."









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2012)

"They dance, ja?Haf you music?"


----------



## Qik (Nov 11, 2012)

Ni thinks a moment, shrugs, and then starts to whistle.  Lu starts to bob in time with the music.  Ni's a bit off key, and Lu sways tremendously out of rhythm, but their hearts are in the right place.









*OOC:*


Maybe Heinrich can attempt to Aid Another as well and join in on the singing?  It'd be nice to put Ni over the 15 benchmark.















[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 11, 2012)

You do this for a few minutes until you hear a voice from the edge of the clearing, "You can stop embarrassing yourselves now. It's clear that while you're not completely tripping over your feet, that you are at best novices in that department. It's okay, we accept that not everyone can do it well; at least you had the guts to try, that is something."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2012)

"Ja, vee show ourselves, Please if you will, show yourself?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 12, 2012)

A tiny creature that loooks like a cricket and an elf mated flutters out just beyond the tree trunks, waiting patiently.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2012)

Heinrich bows to the cricket-elf.

"Heinrich Scribersen und mein friends Nimiemtioquijuil und Lu." he indicate each respectively.

action: consider this an aid another for diplomacy er, rather an attempt at aid another for diplomacy


----------



## Qik (Nov 14, 2012)

Ni and Lu mirror Heinrich's bow, although the gnome's is perhaps a bit more excessive in its flourishing: Ni's forehead almost touches the ground, his arm extended gracefully.  He looks up.  "Greetings, friend.  Thank you for coming out to meet us.  This is quite a home you have here," Ni says, gesturing towards the beautiful scenery which surrounds them.

"We are here in search of some keys, literal keys, not figurative ones.  We were hoping you might have one....?"









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 14, 2012)

"You search for keys out here? What kind of bizarre quest is this for?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2012)

"A very bizarre one" offers Heinrich innocently


----------



## Qik (Nov 15, 2012)

Ni nods his head vigorously in agreement.  "Yes yes yes yes, bizarre to the utmostlyness.  We're searching to open a locked safe, and we have reason to believe that one of the keys to this safe may be in you or your kin's possession."  He blinks innocently.  "Have you any idea what we are talking about?  Perhaps the object is in your possession and you don't even know it?"










[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 15, 2012)

"Perhaps if you tell me more about this safe and why you think that we would have a key to it, I could be of more help. I'm called Ari, by the way." The grig settles down on a leaf near the ground where she can listen to the full story.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2012)

Heinrich reaches in his pack and draws out a bottle of wine. He pops the cork and takes a swig, pauses and then offers some to the grig.


----------



## Qik (Nov 16, 2012)

Ni nods.  "It's my pleasure, Ari."

"As to your other questions..."  The gnome pauses, head cocked to one side in thought.  "Well, Ari, this safe is connected to a knowledge of various creatures.  Creatures one can call upon, one can conjure out of the seemingly-inanimate.  I'm not sure of the connection, but it is there.  Your kind is one such creature, Ari - I have called upon them myself once or twice, mostly for conversation.  I admire the courage of grigs, and their capacity for enjoying life.  Very, very fond of that quality."

"So, anyway, your kind is connected to this safe through its capacity to be called upon in times of need, which is why we believe you have an appropriate and applicable key."  Ni stops, blinking.  "Is any of this making sense?"

[sblock=OOC]Depending on how this conversation goes, I might have Ni summon a grig.  Talking to his own kind may help convince Ari.[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ari gladly accepts Heinrich's offer as she listens. At the conclusion, "I'm afraid it makes little sense to me, but perhaps the village elder will be able to understand it better. Hold on a second while I go see if I can't get her to come and ponder this situation." She disappears, and maybe 15 minutes later, she returns with another grig, who looks to be almost exactly the same age. "Greetings, strangers, I am Yona, and Ari tells me you have a rather unusual puzzle to solve. I am familiar with the capability of being summoned, but how precisely does this safe of yours fit into that ability?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2012)

Heinrich offers the wine to the new grig. He looks at Ni and nods for him to take lead again. He knows he is way out of his league here.


----------



## Qik (Nov 21, 2012)

"It is my deepest pleasure, Yona," greets Ni with a bow.  "Thank you for meeting with us."

"The keys to the safe we are seeking to open are in possession of creatures that are capable of being called upon in the way that your kind may be.  Once we identified which types of creatures possessed these keys, we were able to travel to meet with them in their home environment.  As I told Ari, we are confident that your community is in possession of one of these keys."  Ni pauses, blinks, waiting for the elder grig's response.









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


attempt at aid another







"Vee are not sure vhat vee look fur, So help of any kind vould be graciously appreciated."









*OOC:*


*facepalm* never mind, the dice hate me.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2012)

The 'elder' grig ponders the thought for a while before disappearinng, and reemerging some time later with a simple brass key. On the small handle section is the small picture of a grig. 









*OOC:*


One down, 7 to go.







[sblock=rewards]Experience
Grig CR 1 400 xp total/200 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 28, 2012)

Heinrich waits to see if Ni accepts the key, if not then he accepts it with a gracious bow.


----------



## Qik (Dec 1, 2012)

Ni takes the key from the elder grig gingerly, as if respecting the object.  He inspects it momentarily, appreciating it, and then bows his head and says his thanks.  "This is much appreciated, friend Yona.  Keep well, and may you see many pleasant moons."  The gnome gives the key one last look, then pockets it.

As Ni and Heinrich part ways from the grig and their land, Ni looks around.  "Hmm - I wonder if any of the other creatures we're after could be found in this environment?"

[sblock=OOC]Given that there are 3 environments and 8 creatures, I assume there's something else in these woods.  Fire beetle, maybe?

Not sure how many others we'll be able to talk our way into the key... [/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2012)

ooc-thinking fire beetle may be cotestive, but knowledge nature to figure out environment?


----------



## Qik (Dec 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Know Nature + Guidance: 1d20+6=17


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2012)

seems my previous roll is gone with the old sight for now. here is a re-roll: Knowledge nature

1d20+9=13


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 12, 2012)

You think that finding a fire beetle around here would be a reasonable possibility. Go ahead and give me a survival roll to see if you can track one down.


----------



## Qik (Dec 12, 2012)

Ni conjures up a brief essence of fire beetle out of a nearby twig, giving Lu something to sniff for.  The gnome gives the felinephant a glowing flick on its ear for good luck.  Lu seems to latch quickly onto the scent.

[sblock=OOC]Lu Survival + Guidance: 1d20+7=20[/sblock]









[sblock=Stats]Nimientioquijuil 
HP: 30/30
AC: 17 (Touch: 13, Flat-footed: 15)
CMB: 0 CMD: 12 Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (+7 vs Illusions)
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2 

Current Weapon in Hand: None

Summon Monster III: 11/11 
Spells:
- 0: DC 16; Infinite
- 1: DC 17; 6/6
- 2: DC 18; 4/4

Active Magic:
- None

*Eidolon:* Summoned
HP: 20/20
Eidolon AC: 21 (Touch: 13; FF: 18)
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +0
Perception: +8
Initiative: +3

Natural Weapons: 
- Bite: +5, 1d6+3
- 2 Claws: +5, 1d4+3[/sblock]​


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2012)

survival roll


1d20+1=16


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lu is able to able to track down a fire beetle in short order, and you find yourself in some light woods looking at a small rocky outcropping that serves as a home to the beetle resting itself just outside a small cave opening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2012)

With a smile Heinrick asks quietly, "Sie denken, Sie können ein Bein ein Huhn zu sprechen? Vere ist key ahn dis vohn?"

[sblock=translation]
Sie denken, Sie können ein Bein ein Huhn zu sprechen?

Do you think you can talk a leg off a chicken?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 29, 2012)

As you stand there and watch the beetle, it moves about the clearing doing it's normal stuff: eating, relieving itself, etc. Occasionally it comes close to where you are, and it takes a particularly big and nasty smelling dump almost right on top of your, but it never seems to notice you at all. Eventually, it retires to the inside of it's den.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2012)

"AH, the home. Must haf found key und stuffed it there, ja?."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 1, 2013)

sunshadow21 said:


> As you stand there and watch the beetle, it moves about the clearing doing it's normal stuff: eating, relieving itself, etc. Occasionally it comes close to where you are, and it takes a particularly big and nasty smelling dump almost right on top of your, but it never seems to notice you at all. Eventually, it retires to the inside of it's den.




While Ni stands staring in amazement at the 'reality' of the bug, Heinrich gets an Epiphany. he takes a stick and sorts through the big pile of bug scat deposited at their feet, looking to see if the Key might be in it. Speaking loud enough for the professors to hear, Heinrich has to opine on this subject, Ist as if real right down to das stinkin von das schitza! Whew!!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 1, 2013)

The wizard's diligence pays off as he finds a small key amidst the remains of the beetle's lunch.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 1/3 Fire Beetle 136 xp total/68 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 1, 2013)

"ew"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2013)

Heinrich points to the key as he looks to the cataphant, but nere a word gets uttered when the summoned creature gives a REALLY dirty look at the wizard. he liberates the key from the poop, then uses his flame jet the carefully burn off the poop, gaging on the stench. Then he takes the sterilized key and wraps it in a strip of cloth torn from his robes.

"Ni, vhat ist next?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


If Qik does not show up by Friday, I'm going to go ahead and close the game, but end it in a way it can be reopened if he returns.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


ok. Was wondering what to do any way.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2013)

As you ponder your next move, the scene before you fades and you find yourself back in the courtyard. You hear a bit of an argument going on the the professors apparently arguing with some newcomers. Eventually Prof Roustabout comes over and apologizes, highly agitated, "It would appear that we will have to postpone the rest of the test, at least briefly. One of the more 'senior' staff members has apparently had a flash of insight, and absolutely must do something with it now before it slips from his mind. If you want, you could head over to the cafeteria, check out the actual library, or find a student to give you the grand tour of the campus, and come back in a few hours. Hopefully, by then, we'll have a better idea of just how long of a delay we are going to be dealing with."









*OOC:*


Game is officially closed until further notice. I will get numbers up shortly for judge review.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2013)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], if I could get you to confirm the numbers in the 1st post, we can get this game wrapped up until such a time as Qik reappears.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2013)

Heinrich is taken aback by the sudden change. To help clear his mind he accepts the tour of the school.









*OOC:*


 you waited 3 extra days. I feel that is more then fair. At least he has sent word. Holy man has not even given a peep.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2013)

[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION],  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

Numbers in the Post #1 look good - I approve them, and officially suspend this adventure pending the return of Qik and the agreement of all three involved parties to resume.

The captain has turned off the 'No Smoking' sign - feel free to move about E'n and engage in whatever other adventures your hearts desire!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


One good thing about doing nothing is the time based xp and gp.







After the tour is done he goes to the Professors and gives the address of his personal estate and prepares to leave. He turns around as an after thought and adds, "Mein onkle ist at das schriber shoppe, I might be there or at das Dunn Wright Inn. Please search fur me there. Ja?"

He bows with a click of his heals and leaves, his pay put in his pack. out on the streets he heads to the Arcane row district.


----------

